# Russ Harding's Lame Duck DEQ Management Appointments



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Russ Harding's Lame Duck DEQ Management Appointments....


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 4, 2002

Contact: Patricia Spitzley
(517) 241-7397

DEQ Director Announces Division Chief Appointments

DEQ Director Russell Harding today announced the following DEQ Division Chief appointments:

Mr. G. Vinson Hellwig has been appointed the Chief of the Air Quality Division. Mr. Hellwig has eleven years of experience with the United States Environmental Protection Agency, currently working in the Office of Air Quality Planning and Standards in Triangle Park, N.C. Previous to his current position, Mr. Vinson boasts 19 years of experience with various environmental consulting firms, specializing in environmental permitting. He has served as an Air Compliance Officer in EPA's Region IV and began his career as an air permit engineer with the Alabama Air Pollution Control Commission. Mr. Vinson brings to this position an extensive knowledge of all air regulatory programs both on a regional and state level.

"The appointment of Mr. Hellwig as the Air Quality Division Chief brings to the Department expertise on both the federal and state rregulatory level," Harding said. "That expertise is invaluable and will bring innovative and new ideas to the division."

Mr. Hellwig earned a Bachelor's degree in chemistry from Shorter College and has taken graduate courses in Chemistry at Clemson and Auburn Universities. Mr. Hellwig replaces Dennis M. Drake who retired on October 31. His appointment is effective December 1, 2002.

Ms. Amy A. Butler has been selected as the Chief of the Environmental Sciences and Services Division. Ms. Butler initially started her service with the Michigan Department of Natural Resources in the Environmental Service Division. Since then, Ms. Butler has served in a variety of key roles in both the Departments of Natural Resources and Environmental Quality. These roles include developing the first environmental bankruptcy program; the issuance of several covenants not to sue that contributed to the establishment of the framework for the DEQ site revitalization and brownfield redevelopment programs. Ms. Butler has also been involved in projects such as the Action Auto Bankruptcy project and the Lake Michigan Car Ferry project.

Ms. Butler has worked extensively with local governmental units and economic development corporations building public/private partnerships to address the reuse of brownfield sites. Ms. Butler also served as the Michigan Underground Storage Tank Financial Assurance Fund Administrator and most recently as the Assistant Division Chief of the Geological Survey Division.

"Amy's experience in the DEQ primarily in the field of public-private partnerships greatly contributed to her selection as Chief of the Environmental Sciences and Services Division," Harding said, "The DEQ management team will definitely benefit from her extensive experience in a variety of programs now housed within the Environmental Sciences and Services Division."

Ms. Butler earned both biology and chemistry degrees from Oakland University and has completed graduate coursework in business administration. Ms. Butler replaces Paul Zugger who retired October 31. Her appointment is effective November 1, 2002.

Mr. George Bruchmann has been appointed Chief of the Waste and Hazardous Materials Division. Mr. Bruchmann has served as the Assistant Chief of the Waste Management Division for the last six years. Prior to that, Mr. Bruchmann served as Chief of the Radiological Health Division in the Department of Public Health. The Radiological Protection Program is now a part of the Waste and Hazardous Materials Division.

Mr. Bruchmann will be responsible for programs that include the regulation of hazardous waste treatment, storage, and disposal facilities; hazardous and liquid industrial waste handlers; above and underground storage tanks; solid waste management facilities including landfills; scrap tire haulers and collection sites; and certain radioactive material users. Mr. Bruchmann will also serve as the DEQ's Emergency Management Coordinator managing the environmental monitoring and emergency preparedness programs around nuclear power plants, and the indoor radon program.

"George's knowledge and expertise in the various waste programs was superior to the other strong candidates interviewed", said Harding. "In addition, George's background in the Radiological Health Division makes him the ideal candidate to serve as the DEQ's Emergency Management Coordinator ensuring that the state's nuclear power plans are prepared
to face any emergency."

Mr. Bruchmann received a Bachelor's degree in physics from Hamline University, and his Master's degree in physics from Michigan State University. Mr. Bruchmann replaces Roger Przybysz who retired on October 31. His appointment is effective November 1, 2002.


----------

